# Elyria, OH - #3 RayRay YF Scared



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14608569








[/img] 

More About cage # 3Cage# 3 available for adoption NOW. "Ray-Ray" Scared and being worked with. Cage aggressive. My Contact InfoLorain County Dog Kennel 
Elyria, OH 
440-326-5995


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

bump


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

bump


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

morning bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

listing gone


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

http://www.loraincounty.us/getdoc/3449438e-1b58-46f4-b2c6-46baf3e38c68/Dogs-to-Adopt.aspx
It is still listed here.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

For Lorain Co. Shelter, do not go by the PetFinder listing. Please use the Co Shelter Web site listed in the Resuce General Section.

Rocky1, thanks for catching this one.

Val


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

No problem,I no longer go by pet finder after talking to the shelter,and what you previously posted.My Rocky came from this shelter,so I try to keep an eye on the dogs coming in.Although, dogsaver gives me a run for my money posting them,lol. Just joking dogsaver.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Cage # 3

Female Shepherd named "Ray Ray" and is available for adoption NOW!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

No interest for the little lady???


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

her listing has been removed???


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Her listing is still active and available this morning at 8:33 am!! We are not to go by pet finder, as it is not kept current.The shelter advised to use the below link instead-
http://www.loraincounty.us/getdoc/3449438e-1b58-46f4-b2c6-46baf3e38c68/Dogs-to-Adopt.aspx


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

**This was posted afew weeks ago:
Quote:On 8/18 I called Lorain Co Dog Kennel and the person there said that the Petfinder site is not up todate. I didn't ask but I think it is listed as the Friends of Lorain Co. so the Co. Kennel people are not the ones updating the Petfinder site.

So if you are posting a Lorain Co dog, check the link below first.

http://www.loraincounty.us/getdoc/3449438e-1b58-46f4-b2c6-46baf3e38c68/Dogs-to-Adopt.aspx

Wisc.Tiger - Admin
Val


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Just posted on PF:
More About Raven (Ray-Ray).Just saving this precious AKC German Shepherd from our local dog pound. Will update as info becomes available. .My Contact Info
Erie Shores Humane Society
Elyria, OH
440-365-7516


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14717742

Her new link


----------



## TANDB (Dec 12, 2005)

From the new link: "Just saving this precious AKC German Shepherd from our local dog pound. Will update as info becomes available."

so does this mean a humane society pulled her?


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Yrs she was pulled from the shelter by
Erie Shores Humane Society
Elyria, OH
440-365-7516 
she is safe with them.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

This could be moved to follow up,couldn't it?


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Thought I would pass this along:
Just saving this precious German Shepherd from our local dog pound. Raven started out as a purchased purebred dog from a pet store and wound up on death row waiting to die in a dog pound. Her first home was one of abuse and she was given away after about a year. In her second home because of the abuse it took her awhile to warm up to the man in the home. They are now moving and decided they couldn't take Ray-Ray so she was sent to the dog pound. Ray-Ray did not do well in there as she was scared to death. Scared dogs often don't make it out alive as their fear is often taken as aggression in pounds. We did not want to see Ray-Ray die because humans had failed her so we stepped in. Ray-Ray is UTD on vaccines,has been HW tested negative and is spayed. Her parents were both purebred shepherds. Ray-Ray gets along with other dogs but we are unsure about cats at this time. She will have to pet cat tested. For more information or if interested in Ray-Ray, please call Peggy at (440) 365-7516 or 440-452-1619. Raven-PENDING is up-to-date with routine shots, house trained and spayed/neutered
There are some BEAUTIFUL out of the shelter pics here:
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14717742


----------

